# D-Day/Juno Beach Books



## gore226 (2 Mar 2005)

So I was in the bookstore on the week end, was looking at the CDN Military History books, and found probrably  a half dozen books on D-day/Juno Beach.  IS there one that stands out above the rest.  I had heard about one a while back, detailing the unheard side of the the invation and what the Candians did.  Any help would be gratly appreciated.

Chris


----------



## Michael Dorosh (2 Mar 2005)

They all have different strengths and weaknesses.   If you throw out some specific titles and authors we can give you our impressions.

The reviews at Amazon.com are often helpful also.


----------



## Cloud Cover (2 Mar 2005)

I don't know why Dorosh is being so evasive on this issue .... try Mark Zuehlke's Juno Beach - it'sa good read. [forget all that properly researched stuff .. it's got a good flow to it -also, forget that amazon.com reference- you never know what kind of misguided people might post something there!!! ;D] 

Cheers.


----------



## Infanteer (2 Mar 2005)

Keegan's "Six Armies In Normandy" is another good place to start.  Readable and yet reliable.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (2 Mar 2005)

whiskey 601 said:
			
		

> I don't know why Dorosh is being so evasive on this issue .... try Mark Zuehlke's Juno Beach - it'sa good read. [forget all that properly researched stuff .. it's got a good flow to it -also, forget that amazon.com reference- you never know what kind of misguided people might post something there!!! ;D]
> 
> Cheers.



Nothing evasive about it; Zuehlke is a clown, not a military historian.  Check out the reviews of Zuehlke's books on amazon and you will see what I mean.  I would trust Geoff Winnington-Ball, Andreas Biermann, and John Grodzinski to know a thing or two (or myself, for that matter) - they are the ones who have posted negative reviews of Zuehlke's work.  I haven't read Juno Beach, but I am sure it is flavour of the month, just as Stephen Ambrose's books on D-Day were.

Anyway, the point here is that if you tell us which books you actually saw, we can advise you if they are something we as individuals would recommend.  Seems pointless to recommend books to you if you don't have access to them.

Amazon is a good way to get a feel for certain books, certainly the controversial ones make themselves obvious by the number of conflicting reviews.


----------



## gore226 (3 Mar 2005)

Okay, So I can remeber the titles.... :-[  Sorry Guys!!!!   Never thought to make a list.   I saw the numerous tiltles and was taken back.   So may "views" of one battle, no to bookd will share the same opinion.

My next thought was, re read my Regian Rilfes history, look at some other unit histories.

Chris


----------



## baboon6 (12 Mar 2005)

Max Hastings' Overlord is a pretty good history of the Normandy campaign.


----------



## gunner56 (13 Mar 2005)

What about JUNO ,Canadians at D-Day,by Ted Barris(forward by John Keegan)?


----------



## tmapplepeel (26 Mar 2005)

Try Desmond Morton's Bloddy Victory. I really enjoy J.L. Granatstein and Desmond Morton's book. Very informative and the conclusion is just wonderful.


----------

